# IFC 907.2.9.3 - Smoke alarm interconnection to fire alarm system



## Brian 2 (Jul 12, 2018)

Can anyone shed some light on 2015 or 2018 IFC 907.2.9.3 regarding the requirement for interconnection of single/multi station smoke alarms to the fire alarm system?     What is the interconnection purpose?   

The handbook commentary indicates the intent is to notify occupants of a fire alarm system activation in the building.  In the next sentence it indicates the intent is NOT to activate the fire alarm system.  

A fire alarm system is already required in prior sections which NFPA 72 would mandate a minimum audible decibel level to be achieved at the pillow within the sleeping/dwelling units;  i.e. this would typically mean low frequency fire alarm system notification appliance in each unit.    So if the fire alarm system already has notification appliances in the unit and the single stations are not intended to activate the fire alarm system, it seems like there is no purpose of interconnection.

From some articles i have found, this interconnection topic seems to have been confusing since its adoption in 2012.      

Any thoughts on why the interconnection is required ?

Thanks!


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 12, 2018)

This is where people often get confused - 907.2.10.2  refers to a fire alarm system that is connected to the fire alarm system to initiate and call the fire department - central station, proprietary system, etc. 

907.2.10.3 refers to single and/or multiple station smoke alarms ( residential application) where the smoke detectors are interconnected and sound in the dwelling or sleeping unit but are not required to be monitored or connected to building fire alarm system ...

A good scenario is an apartment building or motel, the common areas are monitored by a fire alarm system to call the fire department, inside the dwelling unit, the smoke detectors are  just for alerting the occupants of the dwelling unit or sleeping units. 

The intent is to allow Mr. Builder Bob to burn toast which sets off the single/multi-station smoke detector in my apartment but does not create a ruckus for the other 15 families in my apartment building - especially if I have to be at work at 2 am in the morning, first and second shift persons like their sleep.

We are talking of course about code minimums, several chain motels/ apartment developers require monitoring of the smokes within the sleeping area which is not required by building code - but they are choosing to do it for insurance cost or other reasons.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 12, 2018)

In addition to the smoke detectors it may be utilizing the smoke alarms (as detectors) to set off the fire alarm low frequency sounders.


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2018)

I am thinking 

The unit Smoke Alarms

Will send a trouble signal to the panel and or a constantly attended location.


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2018)

http://deankwilson.com/Writings/IMSA_Journal/IMSA_FA_Ntbk_2012_09_10.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 13, 2018)

The reason to connect the smoke alarms to the fire alarm system is early evacuation results in zero casualty according to the NY study in the IFC commentary, despite the concern of increased false alarms provided in code proposal: F109-09/10

https://www.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/IFC_-F2-F120.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2018)

Seems poorly written

If they want the room smoke detectors to sound the building

It should have been written that way.

More than likely you will see system smoke detectors in the rooms, only makes sense to me.


----------

